# need help!! Why is my yard art yellow?



## william.rcook (Nov 14, 2010)

Need some help here. My wife and I have been doing Christmas yard art for ourselves and from last year to this year the white areas on some turned yellow. We used Kiltz to prime the wood, And painted it with white American Acrylic paint. Then we used Krylon clear gloss acrylic sealant and the can says non-yellowing clear finish. So why are they yellow? 
Any advice is welcome. If you know a good working combination that will not turn my wood yellow please let us know!!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Could be the primer, and/or sunshine, and or paint. How the surface was prepared?


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you paint over new treated wood?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

b00kemdano said:


> Did you paint over new treated wood?


Without details on the wood you used, I will bet this is the answser. 

Also did you use oil based Kilz or water based. I do not think the water based is anywhere near as effective as the oil based.

I also gather that you are using aerosol cans of paint. Again I do not like those for anything of quality or permanent.

George


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Without details on the wood you used, I will bet this is the answser.




+3

One of the hardest things to cover no doubt.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I painted holiday lawn decorations for ten years. I don't know why but some wood will turn the white yellow even through a primer. In those cases the primer will turn yellow as your painting it. Regular acrylic paints can also turn yellow even under the clear.

The best thing to use is exterior house paint you will need no clear coat and the colors are meant to be exposed to the UV's. I found Walmart paint to be excellent for the price for most colors, exception being Red, yellow and orange. I don't care what red you get if it's not a industrial safety color it will fade. The best red out there and the perfect Christmas color is Brunning Silathane II problem is it's hard to find and like other brands they are all expensive. This one lasted a long time without hardening in the can. All safety colors Yellow, Red, and Orange are available in quarts which reduces the cost. they are also premixed which makes them more fade resistant and a truer color. As I said I sold decorations for 10 years and although the paint I suggest seams to be expensive if they last longer and if you dont need a clear coat then the cost isn't that high. Here's another very good paint for safety colors not sure if it's available in quarts I bought gallons only.

I occasionally got bad wood which I replaced those decorations with no problem because it was rare but I found that exterior Luan from a good lumber yard was best. Home Depot, Lowes etc sell interior or real junk.

Here's the link to my decorations that I sold and I probably will switch to selling the plans next year since I'm burnt out on the painting. 

www.seasonal-creations.com

Sorry if I got carried away with my ramblings but this subject I have tons of experience in.


----------

